# Why We Carry Handguns



## Old11Bravo (Dec 24, 2013)

We carry handguns because *we don't expect trouble *but know that trouble is always around us and may visit itself upon us anytime. If we expected trouble, *we would care Shotguns *but not knowing when trouble will show itself, the best we can do is carry handguns, THANKS to the US Constitution and the 2nd Amendment, we WILL prevail!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What is more important to me than the "U.S. Constitution and the 2nd Amendment" is Section 13 of the Virginia Constitution. That affects me more directly.

I have been asked many times why I carry a handgun and a few times why I carry as I do (generally I OC). One of the answers I've offered is, "So I don't have to use it". That tends to produce a quizzical look on their face and opens the door to conversation where I can hopefully help to educate them on Virginia law (there is none regarding open carry) and other things related.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

The real reason is due to crime.

If not for crime, you could leave your guns in the vehicle or at home.

But because crime can appear any time, anywhere, that's why.


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

The same reason cops and deputies carry guns. 

No one to my knowledge can predict where or when crime will happen.....that's why.

Okay and it looks cool too.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

I was asked once "Why do you carry at home?" My answer was "Because 100% of Home Invasions happen at Home!" They happen every-day, in every-state. No one is immune, chances it won't happen to you. But do you want to be un-armed when it happens or have your weapon locked up in the gun cabinet or gun safe? I have a revolver in my pocket as I write this post. 
Another stupid question you get from anti-gun Democraps is "Why do you carry a GUN?" My answer is "Because a Cop is to HEAVY!" 
I was asked once "Why do you carry a 45?" My answer is the old classic "Because they don't make a 46!"
It can go on & on. 

The main reason I carry a gun is because I can, I have a legal right to, and some day it might save my life or a life of a friend or family member. You never know when some stupid ass criminal will be trying to prey upon you. 

Just like the Boy Scout Motto "Be Prepared"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

In a nutshell, this is why we carry a firearm;

*"In the final seconds of your life, just before your killer is about to dispatch you to that great eternal darkness, what would you rather have in your hand? A cell phone or a gun?"*

This is from my sig on several other sites. I once posed this question to an anti with whom I worked. I changed the first person to be that of one's child. His wrestled response was, "I'd rather neither of them have a gun". It was clear he wanted to say something that would say his child but could not bring himself to the point of admitting that he would want to have that gun in his hand. So he gave a non-answer.

Very few people who are adamantly opposed to firearms ownership would wish for a phone instead of a gun when faced with imminent death or serious bodily injury. That's when their hypocrisy is certain to surface, if only for a moment. Imminent death has a way of sobering even the most anti-gun people.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

When I go with the old lady I'm living with now she hated me carrying a handgun every where I went. She even dispised my NRA hat that I get hen I renew my membership. We were going to go out for dinner one night and I threw on my Carhart Vest and NRA Hat, She said "You need to leave the Hat Home!" My answer to that is go **** yourself and went out for dinner by myself. 
A few weeks later we were going for a ride around the Mountain Loop here in Washington State. You leave Arlington & drive to Darrington then through the gravel roads through the Cascade Mounatains to Granite Falls then back to Arlington. It's about a hundred mile trip through some senic areas and along a couple of rivers if you want to stop and fish, shoot or take a lunh & just relax. 
There are a lot of people who make these woods home, survivalist, felons on the run, there are druggies out there making Meth and other shady characters. We were drove around a bend in the road and there was two old beat up cars about blocking the road and there was three guys standing on the drivers side of the cars. These guys had to be Meth Freaks really shabby, unbathed, rotted teeth, scraggly hair, dressed in rags, small scabs allover their faces and weighing in about 95 pounds. When she seen them she rolled up her window, locked the door and blurted out as she was rolling up her window, "Do you have your GUN!" 
My responce was "What for, these guys have just as much right to be here as you do" 

After this she is still the piece of shit democrap she alway has been, bitchin because I carry a handgun every where I go. Her mother is a true 1'000% democrap and her father was as pu&&y whiped as they get. What ever she says goes, Period. I just got back home from target shooting a few months ago and the old ladies mother stoped by, I had a small cardboard box on the table with three or four handguns in it. She seen them and splurted out "I Hate Guns, You Shouldn't Be Allowed To Own Them. Stupid ass remarks really gets my fired up, I told her seeing you hate guns so muck you sould stay the **** away from my house and take a trip to Washington DC and stick your head up the Communist Leaders ass as far as you can. There might be some one stuck up there that might give a shit about your oppinion, until the shut the **** up!.

You can't stop STUPID and as far as any Democrap having any common sence at all, well it will never happen. They are a bunch of Sheeple who believe evey lie that comes out of these lieing, thiveing Democraps mouth.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

HighlandLofts:
Geez! It seems like you need a new "old lady". I now realize how lucky I am to be married to a wonderful women for 33 years. We have a lot of fun together, are inseparable and don't object to each others interests or hobbies. She's even gotten down and dirty through a few car restorations and has no aversions to firearms. And like me is a hard core Conservative.

On the subject of "Why We Carry Handguns" because I live in a free state, Arizona, because I can legally, a rifle is too inconvenient, and hand grenades are illegal even here in Arizona!


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

Desert
At this stage of the game it really doesn't matter. I generally do my thing and she does hers, We really don't have nothing in common except share the house. I collect guns and she gambles. I don't like to argue so if things start to go that way I tell her to go **** herself and walk away. It works out good that way. 

A couple of month sago we got in a heated discussion and it started to go some where so I did my spue, We didn't tak for three or four days.She then started the snuggly stuff, took me up to the casino for diner, She gave me a hundred bucks to play the slots. I hit $650 so I went out and bought another revolver on the winning. Last night we went to the same casino and I hit a hundred bucks, tomorrow I'm going to go to JCs pawn shop and I'm going to buy a Remington 512X 22lr Rifle. 

The reason I buy these guns is to get them out and shoot the hell out of them. Besides most of what I buy, I buy at a decent price and can gain some profit if I want to flip them.


----------

